
Chromebook Comparison Chart: Compare Technical Specifications of Chromebooks - yaph
http://www.linux-netbook.com/compare/chromebooks/
======
ilurk
This looks useful.

I'm just wondering if it's possible to install Linux on any of these and
everything works out of the box.

It would be nice if the specific CPU model number was listed. It just says
"Intel Core i7". I'm wondering if these netbook CPUs support any
virtualization features. Although with that limited storage you can't do much.

I would really love to see a linux-laptop version of this site. With
information on supported devices.

~~~
yaph
Not every CPU you find in the different Chromebooks is equally suitable to run
Linux. Most Chromebooks on the site actually have the CPU model and number
listed though.

